

JP Morgan Loses $2 Billion: Calls for Tougher Regulations - MCompeau
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/05/11/calls-for-tougher-regulation-follow-jpmorgan-2-billion-derivatives-loss/

======
philiphodgen
Why regulate? Why not let them bankrupt themselves?

~~~
puffyresearch
Because they will take down everything else with them.

